# This Is Why I Prefer Siemens Furnas Control



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

I’m installing a Siemens NEMA size 2 1/2 starter, and my favorite SH  only had one with a 480/240 volt coil. No problem, I have a low use NEMA size 0 with a 240/120 volt coil. The Furnas starters were designed with a lot of parts commonality and interchangeability between sizes. I’ll just troll my SH for a replacement coil and move right along.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

I repaired a mechanically failed coil on an ancient square D reversing motor starter this morning. I used pieces off the bone yard shelf to rehabilitate it while the line was down burning money. There is an update in the near future for this machine, but I’m skeptical the new components will be operational after 50 plus years like these are.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

lol at bone yard
i worked shift with a mill wright who called it the "Healing Pen" the place outside where worn out machinery was piled for parts
rust would develop and tighten worn moving connections


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I put in 2 Siemens/Furnac starters recently and really liked them. I've put in tons of square-d starters, and I know those in my sleep, but the Siemens weren't bad. I don't love the load side lugs with the solid state overloads though. Square-D's are easier to land with the newer ones with the load lugs on the bottom of the solid state overload unit versus the pass-through style.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Going_Commando said:


> I put in 2 Siemens/Furnac starters recently and really liked them. I've put in tons of square-d starters, and I know those in my sleep, but the Siemens weren't bad. I don't love the load side lugs with the solid state overloads though. Square-D's are easier to land with the newer ones with the load lugs on the bottom of the solid state overload unit versus the pass-through style.


I see the pass through CT style overloads on the ESP 100’s and 200’s as one less connection point of failure.
It’s all what you get accustomed to.


----------

